# [SOLVED]hostapd:"needs service(s) net.x0" and other problems

## littlebar

Hi, everyone!

I want to use hostapd to setup a AP. but there are some problems.

```
# /etc/init.d/hostapd start

 * ERROR: hostapd needs service(s) net.wlan0
```

but I use wlp3s0 in fact...  :Sad: 

```

% cat /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

ssid=test

wpa_passphrase=234567890

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

interface=wlp3s0

auth_algs=3

channel=11

driver=nl80211

hw_mode=g

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

max_num_sta=5

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

wpa=2

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=TKIP CCMP

```

how to solve it   :Question: 

thanks in advance.

================================

thanks szatox. It works.

----------

## szatox

```
 cat /etc/conf.d/hostapd 

# Space separated List of interfaces which needs to be started before

# hostapd

INTERFACES="lan0"
```

if you want to bridge your wifi to other devices to create wired/virtual lan with wifi (or simply to allow starting dhcpd and wifi independently) write bridge's name there.

If you don't, empty the value.

In /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf you can provide bridge name, so hostapd will bind to alreardy configured bridge. Again, this is optional. You can ignore that feature if you're happy without it.

----------

## necktwi

me too don't have wlan0, my wireless interface name is wlo1 so i've set interface=wlo1 in hostapd.conf. hostapd service on start says 

```

Service `hostapd' needs non existent service `net.wlan0'

```

I've also tried replacing every wlo1 with wlan0 in hostapd.conf, conf.d/net and init.d/net.wlan0 in vein.

----------

## necktwi

ok its /etc/conf.d/hostapd that you are saying, not /etc/hostapd/hostpad.conf.

thanks it woks.

----------

## wuseman

 *szatox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  cat /etc/conf.d/hostapd 
> 
> ...

 

yeah, this solved my problem with the same issue. 

Thanks alot @szatox

----------

